# Bolens 154G hydraulic screen



## James Tucksen (Feb 4, 2020)

Hydraulics are slow and weak front and back. Found the screen tube, unbolted the return line but cannot get the screen out. Not sure if it slides in, screws in, etc. Anyone who has done this and can shed some light on the subject, it would be much appreciated. Cannot clean it if I cannot access it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure if it's the same thing, but if you go in to our manuals section accessable by clicking the manuals button up at the top of this page, there is a manual for the G154. might be of some help to you.


----------



## James Tucksen (Feb 4, 2020)

It says when to do it. Says what to check if there is a problem. But gives no location or procedure process.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this posted by NHmitch over at tractorbynet. It's item #1 and seems to screw out.


----------



## James Tucksen (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. This is the older series 1 banjo bolt style like my old tractor had. The one I have now is a series 2. It's an external case with a flange tube held in by one bolt. I'm worried of trying to get forceful with it due to never being able to find parts for it. I've had to machine everything myself.


----------

